# International paper... anyone lease land from them?



## Just 1 More (Apr 4, 2006)

Anyone lease from International Paper? Get your lease renewals yet?


----------



## shaggybill (Apr 4, 2006)

Just read on Yahoo that they were selling 3.8 million acres across the South, and came here to see if it affected anyone. I wish I had me 5 billion to buy it.


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 4, 2006)

more like 5.5 million acres 


> International Paper Co. has announced a land sale of 5.5 million acres.  This sale has been described by some insiders as being the largest private land sale in the history of the United States. The International Paper announcement stated the sale price to be $6.1 billion
> 
> includes land in 29 East Georgia counties, 17 South Carolina counties and 35 counties in North Carolina and Virginia.


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 4, 2006)

WARE IN 5.5 MILLION ACRE LAND PURCHASE


International Paper Co. has announced a land sale of 5.5 million acres.  This sale has been described by some insiders as being the largest private land sale in the history of the United States. The International Paper announcement stated the sale price to be $6.1 billion, and identified the purchasers to be Resource Management Services on behalf of an investor group which includes Holland M. Ware of Hogansville, Georgia and Benjy Griffith.

The International Paper purchase by Holland M. Ware and Benjy Griffith includes land in 29 East Georgia counties, 17 South Carolina counties and 35 counties in North Carolina and Virginia.  This purchase dwarfs another transaction made in 2004 when Ware and three others acquired 270,000 acres in Georgia from Weyerhaeuser Co. for $400 million.   When made, that purchase was the largest single real estate deal ever to be done in the state of Georgia.

When reached by telephone at his residence in Hogansville, Georgia, Ware stated, “We will keep the larger tracts to grow timber but will offer for sale through St. Regis Paper Co. land in all four states.  Some of this land will be available for the first time in over fifty years.  For anyone that has ever wanted or might ever want land in the Southeastern United States, this is the opportunity.”


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Apr 6, 2006)

*IP lease*

I lease land here in NC from IP and got my renewal in the mail last week.


----------

